# Our new addition



## allan47885 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Everybody!

We just brough Casey home yesterday. He is a 7 week old black/red GSD. Of course, we stopped at our local PetSmart to pick up his brand of puppy food and a couple chew toys and low and behold, when I put him down on the floor, he started following us around, wouldn't leave my side. I thought that was pretty amazing when we had only had him for maybe an hour ride home in the vehicle. We did crate him last night and after a bit of crying, he calmed down and slept, of course he was up at 3 am for a potty outing, then a play, but back in the crate at 5 and slept till around 8. Right now he's snoozing with his head on my foot. (Gotta see where Mom is)LOL I will be posting pictures later. He does have german lineage out of Castlebrook farms. He is a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi! Welcome - of course we will want to see pictures of this baby. 

I did want to say it is not a good idea to take a baby puppy into a place like Petsmart or in public areas where there are lots of dogs, because of disease transmission - things like Parvo. 

Congrats on your puppy!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

cant wait to see the pics! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations! He sounds so precious. Take lots of pics as he grows. It's so fast!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats! Like another posted said; he shouldn't be on the ground in public places where dogs may have been until he's gotten all of his puppy shots or he is at a large risk for parvo- a usually fatal disease amongst puppies.

Is there a reason you got him so young? Puppies should stay with their mom and littermates until at least 8 weeks for socialization and developement purposes.. "/

Do you have pictures!?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enjoy your pup. i would wait untill my pup had his 2nd round of shots
before so much exposure. if you have to go to Pet stores
with your pup i suggest carrying him.

good luck with the new pup.


----------



## allan47885 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for the input. I had never even considered not taking him into a pet store until later. As for the age that we got him, the owner of the mother and litter had already released two of the puppies to go home with other owners. He is fitting in very well with our 2 year old sheltie and our 12 year old Siberian Husky is tolerating him as is the cat. Of course he was nibbling on the cat's tail at 4 am this morning did not help the relationship there. I am currently charging the batteries for my camera and will have pictures posted very soon. Again thanks all for the congrats and the suggestions.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome and congrats! Can't wait to see the photo's


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

allan47885 said:


> Thanks so much for the input. I had never even considered not taking him into a pet store until later. As for the age that we got him, the owner of the mother and litter had already released two of the puppies to go home with other owners. He is fitting in very well with our 2 year old sheltie and our 12 year old Siberian Husky is tolerating him as is the cat. Of course he was nibbling on the cat's tail at 4 am this morning did not help the relationship there. I am currently charging the batteries for my camera and will have pictures posted very soon. Again thanks all for the congrats and the suggestions.


Well, I'm sorry. Sounds like you got him from a less than knowledgable "breeder." 

Are you crate training? There's really no reason for a 7wk old to have free roam of the house at 4 in the morning. That's just asking for trouble, IMO.


----------



## allan47885 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, we are crate training him. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The owner that we got him from, this was the first and last litter for the mom as the owner already had the appointment set for her to be spayed. So as to being a knowledgeable breeder, I don't know, but I sure am proud of my puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hi allan47885!
There are many threads on crate training, safe vaccination protocols and everything else puppy, spend some time when you can and look thru the threads. The main thing I would say about the crate/new pup is keep him crated in your bedroom at night, he'll be much more comfortable knowing you are close and will settle easier. If he whines just put your fingers in his crate for a sniff(he should settle right back down), and take him out every few hours to potty. This is a great site for developmental stages: http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

Congrats on your new boy, I look forward to pictures!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I got both of my dogs at 7.5 weeks and they are just fine. In fact, I read that the 49th day is the best time for picking your pup (The Art of Raising a Puppy, by the monks of New Skete). 

Congrats on your new addition! Can we see some pics?!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy! I can't wait to see pictures


----------

